# Blanket sucking



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone else have a blanket sucker? I'm just curious. My dog has sucked his blanket right from puppyhood and he still does it now at 7 years old. He does it when he is tired, when he has just eaten and also at random times during the day which don't necessarily follow a particular pattern. Sometimes he's really quiet and I go and check on him as I haven't seen him in a while and he will be upstairs sucking his blanket. If there are no blankets available (if they're in the wash or something) he will suck on a fluffy toy instead. He often goes to sleep after.

I wouldn't say it is problematic behaviour but I guess its kind of weird! And people who visit do tend to remark on how strange it is  so I wondered if this is common? I also wonder if it is a quirk of certain types of dog (he is a vizsla) or if all types of dog are likely to do it. Do people think it is a comfort thing? Or might he be stressed? He doesn't seem hyped up or stressed but i just worry that he might be.

Views/experiences appreciated.

Apologies I have just realised this should be in the behaviour section. Mods feel free to move if you wish


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My Jack Russell does something similar.

When she was a young puppy, (she's now six), I bought her a small teddy bear with quite a long nose. She would lull herself to sleep sucking the teddy's snout and she still does it now.

I'm certain it's a comfort thing and it doesn't worry me one little bit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

what babies they are  It sounds just cute to me.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

That is reassuring to know sweety thank you. Its funny isn't it, my dog sucks the snout of his Pooh bear sometimes. Its like he gets really zoned out


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The dog I had before Holly had a blanket to suck. She did it from a puppy until she died at nearly 15.
She used to do it when tired or upset,like when fireworks or thunder was about and fell asleep with it in her mouth
No idea why but it was no problem


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine doesn't, but I have a friend with a four year old labrador that has a toy that he sucks. He's only allowed it at night now, but seems to need it to go off to sleep. He was the smallest in the litter and somewhat bullied. He is a very meek and mild character.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

The falling asleep mid suck thing is very cute Bisbow 

Siskin, my dog was one of the smaller ones of the litter but not the smallest and he is very submissive not a dominant type of dog at all. 

I have thought about confiscating suckable items when visitors come round since everyone seems to bill it as very abnormal behaviour but he gets anxious and will whine the whole time so I gave up on that. He seems to like to be near to blankets and toys even if he isn't sucking them. 

I don't know how to do multiple replies in these posts so apologies.


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

My chi does it all the time on my old dressing gown, latches right onto it and kneads ha! Doesnt do it to anyhing else though, seems to be like a comfort thing often done before snoozing. I got him when he was very young so wonder if he associates that with his mum or something, looks like a happy zoned out puppy qhen he does it. Again be is a very sensitive shy character.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sweety said:


> My Jack Russell does something similar.
> 
> When she was a young puppy, (she's now six), I bought her a small teddy bear with quite a long nose. She would lull herself to sleep sucking the teddy's snout and she still does it now.
> 
> I'm certain it's a comfort thing and it doesn't worry me one little bit.


Ditto my collie bitch who is also 6 yrs old, except her original toy was a panda..


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Never had one but know whole lines which do, it appears to have a genetic component.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I would love a dog which sucked toys instead of destroying them!!! 

No, mine doesn't but obviously some do.. and I'm mildly jealous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I would love a dog which sucked toys instead of destroying them!!!
> 
> No, mine doesn't but obviously some do.. and I'm mildly jealous


Lilly does both 

She will suck on a toy for a while but they're not as good as blankets so she decides they need to be 'killed'

Lilly is nearly 8 years old and has always sucked blankets - I'm always amazed at how much blanket ends up in her mouth


----------



## Haley 80 (Mar 11, 2013)

Well you learn something new every day! I thought dogs were unable to suck-suckle once they grew up, but I've just youtube it and seen a few clips of dogs actually suckling on a blanket ha.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Found these pics of Lilly Blanket (or actually my dressing gown) sucking 










And this one shows you how much of the material she gets in her mouth










She will do it to our clothes - if any of us leave a knitted cardi or jumper lying about or a fleece or hoody she does it to them and when we go to put them on there is a big scrunched up wet patch


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

All the time....


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Not blanket, but specific toys. Very rarely is he not sucking a bee!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

My Bo does. Her primary target is my duvet; every time I go in there she is sucking it. Weirdo. I have to move my pillows off the bed each day because she'll nab those, too, and I draw the line at dog saliva pillows. It is cute though


----------



## NannyMarg (Aug 19, 2018)

My 5 month old border collie has started doing this. He sucks on his blanket and kneads it at the same time. He seems quite chilled and relaxed doing it then falls asleep. I don’t see it as a problem. It’s very cute actually


----------

